# Is there anyway a Moderator can help me please? Not an Emergency.



## terrilhb (Aug 27, 2011)

I am registered on here. I am also on BYC. I cleared out my cookies and all that today. But now I can not get into BYC. But it also will not let me get ahold of any moderators on their. It will not let me do anything. I appreciate any help. Thanks.


----------



## freemotion (Aug 27, 2011)

I just reported your post so you should get a reply shortly.


----------



## Nifty (Aug 27, 2011)

What is the error messages do you receive and what are the steps you are taking before trying to login?


----------



## kstaven (Aug 27, 2011)

If cookies where cleaned out the auto-login will not work. You will have to log in manually.


----------



## terrilhb (Aug 27, 2011)

I try to log in manually and it tells me the password is wrong. So I go to my email and get the new password and it still will not let me in. I am really sorry to bother you all. But I love these 2 sites. This site let me log in. But BYC won't.


----------



## terrilhb (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks freemotion. I appreciate it.


----------



## Nifty (Aug 27, 2011)

Check your PM.


----------

